

Saint Zuck - warlock999
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2012/02/saint_zuck.php

======
cs702
I find this very insightful: "What Zuckerberg ... realized is that, in order
to create seamless online connections between people, you have to first turn
them into objects."

